# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Αν μετά το τέλος το τίποτα ?

## gios_new

Kαταρχάς καλησπέρα . 
Θέλω να ρωτήσω κατι αν και δεν περιμένω κάποια συγκεκριμένη απάντηση . 

Πολλές ειναι οι εικασίες για το τι γίνεται όταν κάποιος φεύγει. Που πάει η ψυχή του , κόλαση , παράδεισος , θρησκεία , κτλ...

Λογικά κάτι θα ισχύει απο όλα αυτά . 

Αν .. Αν λέω όταν πεθαίνει ο άνθρωπος με΄τά δεν γίνεται απολύτος τίποτα. Τίποτα...

Ούτε η ψυχή ταξιδεύει ούτε τίποτα , απλά σβήνει όπως σβήνει και το σώμα . 
Εμένα ο πατέρας μου πέθανε πριν απο κάποιους μήνες και θέλω να πιστεύω πως είναι κοντά μου . Στην καρδιά μου σίγουρα θα είναι για πάντα , αλλά αν τελικά δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα μετά .... Πόσο μάταιη είναι τελικά η ζωη μας..

Πόσο πολύ τίποτα είμαστε... Αν απλά σβήνουμε με τον θάνατο όπως ένα έντομο που σκοτώνεται και μετά τίποτα ....

Θέλουμε να πιστεύουμαι σε πολά για την μεταθανάτια ζωη και εγώ θέλω πάρα πολύ αλλά αν απλά δεν υπάρχει τίποτα τότε τι αξία έχουν όλα αυτά που κάνουμε...

----------


## researcher

http://youtu.be/8W0qYNg6WsU


αυτο μου αρεσε πολυ και στο παραθετω νομιζω εχει σχεση


ψαξε επισης για τον π. Νικολαο μητροπολιτη μεσογαιας. Πραγματικα μορφωμενος ανθρωπος και ο αδελφος του ο πΑστεριος

σου ευχομαι φωτιση στην αναζητηση σου

αναζητηση που θεωρω πολλης ζωτικης σημασιας!!!

----------


## oboro

Δεν συνηθιζω να μιλαω για αυτο το θεμα. Δεν ξερω αν θα επρεπε να μιλαω περισσοτερο. Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει Ζωη μετα το θανατο... Ισως οταν καποιος πεθαινει να γινεται απλως σταχτη η τροφη για τη Γη. Αυτο που ξερω πια ειναι πως αν αυτος ο καποιος ειναι ανθρωπος σημαντικος για εμας, υπαρχει ενας δρομος για να επιστρεψει μεσα μας η θυμηση και η εικονα του. Ειναι πολυ σκληρη αυτη η νεα πραγματικοτητα, πως πρεπει αυτον το δρομο να τον διαβουμε εμεις - και ακομη πιο σκληρο πως αυτος που χασαμε δεν μπορει να πια διαβει κανενα δρομο απο αυτους που γνωριζαμε. Για μενα ειναι παρηγορο πως μολις τελειωσει αυτο το κλειστο απο τη μοιρα ταξιδι, ενα κομματι του εαυτου μας μπορει πια να αρχισει μια νεα ζωη, κι εμεις μαζι του.

----------


## keep_walking

Μια απαντηση που δεν θα μαθουμε ποτε...μπορεις να πιστεψεις καποια απο αυτα που λενε , μπορεις να μην πιστεψεις και αυτο ειναι το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

εαν δεν υπαρχει μετα θανατο ζωη και καμια απολυτως συνεχεια σε καμια διασταση/κοσμο, τοτε αυτο μας συμφερει γιατι δε θα βασανιζομαστε ουτε εκει. κι αν οπως λενε ειναι ολα κυκλος, τοτε ανακυκλωνομαστε, το σωμα μας γινεται χωμα ή σταχτη και η ψυχη αερας (αν υπαρχει κι ολας ψυχη), ολα ξαναγυρνανε στο τιποτα δηλαδη κι ενωνομαστε με τον πλανητη.

ολα αυτα που καναμε, κανουμε και θα κανουμε, μαλλον δεν εχουν καμια σημασια. μπορει να φαινονται οτι εχουν τωρα που τα κανουμε, για το παρον, γιατι ετσι μας εχουν μαθει. αν ομως γνωριζαμε με σιγουρια οτι αφου πεθανουμε, τιποτα δε θα μεινει, τοτε ισως ειμασταν πιο ελευθεροι. κι αυτο εκμεταλλευονται και οι θρησκειες, τις φοβιες του ανθρωπου για το τι γινεται μετα, και ποιο το νοημα εδω πανω...

βασικα αυτο που μενει σε εμας απο καποιον που πεθανε, ειναι τα οσα ζησαμε μαζι του, οι αναμνησεις απλα. αυτα ομως χρονια με τα χρονια ξεχνιουνται (ο χρονος ολα τα γιατρευει)... οποτε παλι ολα οσα εκανε ενας ανθρωπος, καταληγουν στο τιποτα.

----------


## esoteriki_dynami

gios_new, αν δεχτούμε ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι σαν όλα τα ζώα , αποτέλεσμα εξέλιξης τότε ο θάνατος αποτελεί απλά την παύση της ζωής οπότε και δεν υπάρχει κάποια συνειδητή μετέπειτα μετάβαση (η ύλη μας, το σώμα δηλαδή φθείρεται και στην ουσία αποσυντίθεται).

Αυτό που ονομάζουμε ψυχή, εννοούμε το σύνολο των συναισθημάτων μας. Δεν έχει αποδειχτεί η ύπαρξη κάποιου μέρους στο σώμα το οποίο να είναι άγνωστο και να υπάρχει κάτι που να μην είναι οργανικό. Ο εγκέφαλος - έδρα των συναισθημάτων - αν υποστεί βλάβη, τότε ο άνθρωπος παθαίνει νευρολογικές ασθένειες - απόδειξη ότι η συνειδητότητα εδράζεται στον εγκέφαλο (οπότε αυτό που λέμε ψυχή ειναι στην ουσία ο εγκέφαλος).

Δεδομένου ότι η σκέψη είναι αποτέλεσμα λειτουργίας νευρώνων, μπορούμε να δούμε ότι όπως ο άνθρωπος γερνάει, οι νευρώνες χάνουν τη δυναμική τους και η σκέψη αλλοιώνεται. Επομένως είναι φανερή η οργανική υπόσταση του ανθρώπου.

Συνυπολογίζουμε σε αυτό ότι ο άνθρωπος μαζι με τα αλλα ζώα έχει ακριβώς τα ίδια ένστικτα: ένστικτο αυτοσυντήρησης και αναπαραγωγής. Επίσης έχει αρκετές ομοιότητες στη σωματική διάπλαση (πόδια-χέρια κτλ) με άλλα θηλαστικά απλά με τη διαφορά ότι λόγω εξέλιξης έχει αναπτύξει την ικανότητα αφηρημένης σκέψης. Η ικανότητα αυτή δίνει το δικαίωμα να γνωρίζουμε ότι κάποια στιγμή θα πεθάνουμε. 

Η γνώση του θανάτου μας είναι κάτι που φοβίζει ,και πολλές φορές αναρρωτιόμαστε πώς ειναι δυνατό να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι χαρούμενοι ενώ όλοι κάποια στιγμή θα πεθάνουμε. Αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι η χαρά είναι αποτέλεσμα ουσιών που παράγονται από τον εγκέφαλο και επομένως οι ουσίες αυτές ειναι τόσο ευχάριστες που αρέσουν τόσο πολύ, και έτσι προκαλούνται ανάλογα συναισθήματα, με τον τρόπο αυτό 'ξεχνιέται' ο εγκεφαλος.

Επίσης οι θερμές κοινωνικές σχέσης και μια βαθιά-ψυχική ερωτική σχέση , δίνουν τόσο μεγάλη ικανοποίηση που δεν υπάρχει 'χρόνος' για να σκεφτεί ή να λυπηθεί για το θάνατό του ο άνθρωπος.

Σκέψου πώς νιώθεις όταν εισαι πολύ κουρασμένος. Σκέψου ότι η κούραση ειναι απείρως μεγαλύτερη ... έτσι ειναι ο θάνατος. 

Στην ουσία εάν στα γηρατειά επικρατεί χαρά, τότε ο θάνατος δεν φοβίζει διότι ακόμα και την στιγμή του θανάτου, υπάρχουν θετικά συναισθήματα όπως "τα παιδιά μου με αγαπάνε και με συγχώρεσαν για τα λάθη μου", "πίσω μου δεν αφήνω πληγωμένους ανθρώπους. Τους λίγους που άφησα εύχομαι να μην τους είχα πληγώσει" , "αυτά που ήθελα τα έκανα. Ακολούθησα τα συναισθήματά μου. Εκανα τις επιλογες μου. Ικανοποιησα τα συναισθηματα μου" κτλ

Τον θάνατο στην ουσία δε θα τον νιωσουμε ποτέ. Διοτι τοτε δε θα ζουμε... Και οταν δεν ζεις, δε νιωθεις. Αυτο που θα βιωσουμε ειναι η αναμονη του θανατου, η οποια ομως δεν ποναει οσους ζουν μεσα σε περιβαλλον αγαπης, στοργης, ζεστασιας.... Οταν υπαρχει ενας κοινωνικος κυκλος ανθρωπων που αγαπαμε, τοτε ο θανατος δεν φοβιζει - στην ουσια περνα ελαχιστες στιγμες απο το νου...

----------


## Lou!

εμενα παλι με εχει αγχωσει η προοπτικη να υπαρχει μετα θανατον! τεσπα! γιατι αν δεν υπαρχει, θα γινουμε τροφη για τα σκουληκια κ τα βασανα μας θα τελειωσουν εδω!
αν υπαρχει ομως κατι, θα ειναι δικοπο μαχαιρι! παραδεισος η κολαση?

ρες, ξερεις τον π. Νικολαο? ενημερωμενη σε βρισκω! ειναι πολυ χαρισματικος! γραφει κ πολυ ωραια!

τελικα ο καθενας αγχωνεται με μια διαφορετικη προσεγγιση του θανατου!

----------


## researcher

> ρες, ξερεις τον π. Νικολαο? ενημερωμενη σε βρισκω! ειναι πολυ χαρισματικος! γραφει κ πολυ ωραια!



ναι Lou 

μου αρεσει

εχει ελευθερια στον τροπο που μιλαει και σκεφτεται. ειναι πολυ μορφωμενος ανθρωπος σε θετικες κυριως επιστημες

χαιρομαι που σου αρεσει και σενα!

----------


## Lou!

ναι, ρες οντως ειναι πολυ μορφωμενος. ομως η πλακα ειναι οτι τα περι Θεου δεν θελουν μορφωση για να προσεγγιστουν, θελουν κατι αλλο! (αν δεχτουμε οτι υπαρχουν ετσι?) το Θεο μπορει να τον εχει μεσα του ενας ανθρωπος με βαρια καθυστερηση κ ελαχιστη επικοινωνια με το περιβαλλον κ να τον εχει χασει ο σουπερ καθηγητης του ΜΙΤ! ο π. Νικολαος ειναι κ πολυ γλυκος. εχει γλυκια γραφη τελος παντων. αν τυχει κανεις κ διαβασει βιβλιο του θα καταλαβει τι εννοω.

----------


## gios_new

> gios_new, αν δεχτούμε ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι σαν όλα τα ζώα , αποτέλεσμα εξέλιξης τότε ο θάνατος αποτελεί απλά την παύση της ζωής οπότε και δεν υπάρχει κάποια συνειδητή μετέπειτα μετάβαση (η ύλη μας, το σώμα δηλαδή φθείρεται και στην ουσία αποσυντίθεται).
> 
> Αυτό που ονομάζουμε ψυχή, εννοούμε το σύνολο των συναισθημάτων μας. Δεν έχει αποδειχτεί η ύπαρξη κάποιου μέρους στο σώμα το οποίο να είναι άγνωστο και να υπάρχει κάτι που να μην είναι οργανικό. Ο εγκέφαλος - έδρα των συναισθημάτων - αν υποστεί βλάβη, τότε ο άνθρωπος παθαίνει νευρολογικές ασθένειες - απόδειξη ότι η συνειδητότητα εδράζεται στον εγκέφαλο (οπότε αυτό που λέμε ψυχή ειναι στην ουσία ο εγκέφαλος).
> 
> Δεδομένου ότι η σκέψη είναι αποτέλεσμα λειτουργίας νευρώνων, μπορούμε να δούμε ότι όπως ο άνθρωπος γερνάει, οι νευρώνες χάνουν τη δυναμική τους και η σκέψη αλλοιώνεται. Επομένως είναι φανερή η οργανική υπόσταση του ανθρώπου.
> 
> Συνυπολογίζουμε σε αυτό ότι ο άνθρωπος μαζι με τα αλλα ζώα έχει ακριβώς τα ίδια ένστικτα: ένστικτο αυτοσυντήρησης και αναπαραγωγής. Επίσης έχει αρκετές ομοιότητες στη σωματική διάπλαση (πόδια-χέρια κτλ) με άλλα θηλαστικά απλά με τη διαφορά ότι λόγω εξέλιξης έχει αναπτύξει την ικανότητα αφηρημένης σκέψης. Η ικανότητα αυτή δίνει το δικαίωμα να γνωρίζουμε ότι κάποια στιγμή θα πεθάνουμε. 
> 
> Η γνώση του θανάτου μας είναι κάτι που φοβίζει ,και πολλές φορές αναρρωτιόμαστε πώς ειναι δυνατό να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι χαρούμενοι ενώ όλοι κάποια στιγμή θα πεθάνουμε. Αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι η χαρά είναι αποτέλεσμα ουσιών που παράγονται από τον εγκέφαλο και επομένως οι ουσίες αυτές ειναι τόσο ευχάριστες που αρέσουν τόσο πολύ, και έτσι προκαλούνται ανάλογα συναισθήματα, με τον τρόπο αυτό 'ξεχνιέται' ο εγκεφαλος.
> ...


Tα λόγια σου στην αρχή με ωθούσαν να σε βρίσω γιατί μου στερούσες την προοπτική του να ζει η ψυχή του πατέρα μου αιώνια...
Στη συνέχεια μου ήρθε να κλάψω γιατί όλα είναι ματαια..
Απο την μία σκέφτομαι πως είναι άδικο να ερχόμαστε στη ζωη για να πεθάνουμε κάποτε και να γίνουμε χώμα..
Απο την άλλη είμαι ευγνώμον που ζω αυτό το ταξίδι...
Η προσέγγιση σου πραγματικά δείχνει μια εικόνα πως όλα λειτουργούν πάνω μας λόγο κάποιου μηχανισμού. 
Ήθελα να πιστέψω πως ο πατέρας μου είναι γύρω μου , πως χαίρετε με την χαρά μου και πως θα με προστατεύει στα δύσκολα...
Είναι πολύ λυπηρό για εμένα να δεχτώ πως τίποτα απο όλα αυτά δεν συμβαίνει..

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Σε συνδυασμό με αυτό που είπε ο/η esoterikh_dynami, θα παραθέσω έναν στίχο από ένα τραγούδι.

If you're frightened to die, and you're holding on, you see devils tearing your life away.
If you've made your peace, then the devils are really angels, freeing you from this earth.

----------


## esoteriki_dynami

gios_new, αν σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι όμορφα πιστεύοντας ότι ο πατέρας σου είναι δίπλα σου, μπορείς να το κάνεις.

Για μένα όμως πραγματική λύτρωση έρχεται όταν κοιτάξουμε βαθιά μέσα μας και σκεφτούμε για πιο λόγο αισθανόμαστε έτσι; ποιά τα συναισθήματά σου για τον πατέρα σου; είναι ενοχές ότι δεν στάθηκες στο ύψος σου; 

Στην τελική γιατί ένας ενήλικος να χρειάζεται την προστασία του πατέρα του στα δύσκολα; (παιδική συμπεριφορά)

Σχετικά με το 'αδικο' της ζωής, θα έλεγα ότι δεδομένου ότι το σύμπαν μπορεί να ειναι μια σταγόνα σε ένα ωκεανό από σύμπαντα (αν και δεν έχει αποδειχτεί - ωστόσο δεδομένου ότι υπάρχουν θεωρητικά άπειροι πλανήτες και γαλαξίες, το ιδιο μπορει να συμβαινει και στα συμπαντα) , η γιγαντοσυνη της φυσης δεν φαινεται να νοιαζεται ιδιαιτερα για το αν τα απειροελαχιστα συστατικα της επιζησουν. 

Αυτο που την ενδιαφερει την φυση ειναι να διατηρειται η ιδια στο συνολο της (νομος διατηρησης της ζωης που εκφραζεται απο τα ενστικτα αυτοσυντηρησης) οπως εμεις οι ιδιοι οι ανθρωποι μας ενδιαφερει να συνεχιζουμε να ζουμε, ακομα και αν τα απειρα κυτταρα μας διαρκως ανανεωνονται.

Ομως παντου στη φυση ισχυει ο ιδιος κανονας: καθε τι που εχει αρχη εχει και τελος. Αρα δεν υπαρχει αδικια διοτι αυτο δεν ισχυει μονο για εμας.

----------


## gios_new

@esoteriki_dynami

Δεν μπορώ να νιώσω πραγματική λύτρωση.. 

Νιώθω λύπη για τον πατέρα μου γιατί βασανίστικε και ο θάνατος του δεν ήταν γαλήνιος... Και ο ίδιος το είχε πει. Άλλοι έφυγαν ένα βράδυ.. Εγω βασανίζομαι.. 

Μου λείπει.. Όταν γυρνάω στο σπίτι μου λείπει η παρουσία του ...
Μου λείπουν οι συμβουλές του.. Με συμβούλεψε για πολλά και πολλές φορές τώρα σκέφτομαι τι θα έλεγε εκείνος αλλά θα είχε πολλά να μου προσφέρει ακόμα..
Στενοχωριέμαι γιατί δεν θα είναι δίπλα μου στις χαρές μου , δεν θα δεί ποτέ εγγόνι απο εμένα και το περίμενε τόσο πολύ..
Ήθελα να τον κάνω υπερήφανο για εμένα και δνε κατάφερα να προφτασω να κάνω αυτα που ήθελα..
Λυπάμαι γιατί η μάνα μου θα είναι μόνη της απο και πέρα χωρίς τον σύντροφο της... Το στήριγμα της...
Λυπάμαι γιατί ενώ μου είχε πει πως έκανε πολλά στη ζωή του τα τελευταία χρόνια ήταν πολύ σκληρά γιαυτόν..
Φοβάμαι γιατί πιστεύω πως και εγώ θα φύγω κάποτε και θα υποφέρω...

Πως να τα ξεπεράσω αυτά και να νιώσω λύτρωση..????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTooz...eature=related

----------


## esoteriki_dynami

Ίσως σε βοηθήσει η σκέψη ότι ο πατέρας σου από εκεί που είναι (εφόσον το πιστεύεις - και φυσικά τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται) θα θέλει να βλέπει εσένα να είσαι ευτυχισμένος, γαλήνιος και να προχωρήσεις στη ζωή σου - αντί να σε βλέπει να λυπάσαι, να αγωνιάς και να αμφιβάλεις.

Όσο για τη μητέρα σου, είναι ενήλικος άνθρωπος που σημαίνει ότι είναι υπεύθυνη και ικανή να διαχειριστεί τον εαυτό της - σε αντίθεση με ένα μικρό παιδί και ότι ο ερωτικός σύντροφος δεν είναι εκεί για να μας στηρίξει όπως ένας πατέρας το μικρό παιδί (γυναίκα). 

Ακόμα και ο ίδιος ο πατέρας σου, παρ' ότι πέρασε σκληρά , γνώμη μου είναι ότι ένας ενήλικος άνθρωπος είναι ο ίδιος ο σχεδιαστής της ζωής του και της πραγματικότητάς του . Δηλαδή σχεδιάζει την πραγματικότητά του αντανακλώντας την εκτίμηση που έχει για τον εαυτό του. Αντιθέτως, η κατηγορία και η μεμψιμοιρία είναι τρόποι άρνησης ότι είχαμε / έχουμε ευθύνη για αυτά που μας συμβαίνουν στην ζωή. 

Με λίγα λόγια , πιστεύω ότι εμείς φέρνουμε τις εξελίξεις στην ζωή μας (ασυναίσθητα ως αντανακλαση της αυτοεκτίμησής μας) παρά ότι η ίδια η ζωή τις φέρνει σε εμάς .

Η λύτρωσή σου πιστεύω θα έρθει με το να πάψεις να λυπάσαι για την πορεία ενός ενηλίκου, ο οποίος άθελά σου σε επηρέασε (ο πατέρας πάντα επηρεάζει τον γιο) ότι η ζωή στάθηκε άδικη μαζί του .

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Ήθελα να πιστέψω πως ο πατέρας μου είναι γύρω μου , πως χαίρετε με την χαρά μου και πως θα με προστατεύει στα δύσκολα...
> Είναι πολύ λυπηρό για εμένα να δεχτώ πως τίποτα απο όλα αυτά δεν συμβαίνει..


gios_new, γεια σου.

Λυπάμαι για την απώλειά σου. 
Είναι μόλις 8 μήνες που πέθανε και ο δικός μου πατέρας. Στην αρχή όχι, δεν ήταν δύσκολα. 
Επειδή απλά πάλευα με το μυαλό μου, τις σκέψεις μου, όλα ήταν σκέψεις, φιλοσοφία, προβληματισμοί, άγνωστοι χ, ψ και ωμέγα, ματαιότητα, αιωνιότητα, απολογισμοί, 
υπολογισμοί, ψυχωμένα αινίγματα που ποτέ μου δε θα λύσω.

Τους τελευταίους μήνες, ναι, ήταν δύσκολα. 
Γιατί έ-ν-ι-ω-σ-α όλον αυτόν τον απίστευτο *πόνο* που νιώθει όποιος χάνει _φτερούγα_. Και φτερούγα είναι ό,τι κόβεται σύρριζα. Οριστικά και αμετάκλητα. 
Εδώ δεν έχει μυαλό, εδώ έχει μέχρι το μεδούλι. Και δεν μπορείς παρά να αφεθείς σ' αυτό, για να το ελευθερώσεις και να σε ελευθερώσει. 

Δεν πιστεύω πως ο πατέρας μου είναι γύρω μου, πάνω μου, έξω μου, κάπου, όπου, αιώνιος κι ευτυχισμένος στον πλανήτη του μικρού πρίγκηπα μαζί με το τριαντάφυλλο που ένα και μοναδικό δε θα βρω σε άλλο μέρος ποτέ ξανά και πουθενά..
Πιστεύω, όμως, ξέρω, καταλαβαίνω, αισθάνομαι πως ο πατέρας μου είναι *μέσα μου*. Και εκεί θα είναι για όσο ζω. 
Για ό,τι ήταν και για ό,τι δεν ήταν. Για ό,τι μου έδωσε και για ό,τι δε μου έδωσε αλλά μου έμαθε πώς να το κερδίσω. Για αυτό που είμαι σήμερα.

Να είσαι όπως νιώθεις, gios_new. Και μη στεναχωριέσαι με τέτοιες σκέψεις. Κράτησε γερά και αγέρωχα όλα τα _δώρα_ αυτά μέσα σου. 
Έτσι είναι μόνο απέθαντοι οι άνθρωποι. Παραμένοντας κομμάτι εκείνων που αγάπησαν, εκείνων που τους αγάπησαν. 

Το πιστεύω αυτό. Ό,τι δύναται να μείνει είναι *αγάπη*. 

Εμπιστεύσου το χρόνο και τον εαυτό σου. Και θα προχωρήσεις.

Καλή δύναμη σου εύχομαι κι αυτό από καρδιάς.

Και ναι, να ζήσεις το ταξίδι, γιατί αξίζει τον κόπο  :Smile:

----------


## gios_new

> Ίσως σε βοηθήσει η σκέψη ότι ο πατέρας σου από εκεί που είναι (εφόσον το πιστεύεις - και φυσικά τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται) θα θέλει να βλέπει εσένα να είσαι ευτυχισμένος, γαλήνιος και να προχωρήσεις στη ζωή σου - αντί να σε βλέπει να λυπάσαι, να αγωνιάς και να αμφιβάλεις.
> 
> Όσο για τη μητέρα σου, είναι ενήλικος άνθρωπος που σημαίνει ότι είναι υπεύθυνη και ικανή να διαχειριστεί τον εαυτό της - σε αντίθεση με ένα μικρό παιδί και ότι ο ερωτικός σύντροφος δεν είναι εκεί για να μας στηρίξει όπως ένας πατέρας το μικρό παιδί (γυναίκα). 
> 
> Ακόμα και ο ίδιος ο πατέρας σου, παρ' ότι πέρασε σκληρά , γνώμη μου είναι ότι ένας ενήλικος άνθρωπος είναι ο ίδιος ο σχεδιαστής της ζωής του και της πραγματικότητάς του . Δηλαδή σχεδιάζει την πραγματικότητά του αντανακλώντας την εκτίμηση που έχει για τον εαυτό του. Αντιθέτως, η κατηγορία και η μεμψιμοιρία είναι τρόποι άρνησης ότι είχαμε / έχουμε ευθύνη για αυτά που μας συμβαίνουν στην ζωή. 
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια , πιστεύω ότι εμείς φέρνουμε τις εξελίξεις στην ζωή μας (ασυναίσθητα ως αντανακλαση της αυτοεκτίμησής μας) παρά ότι η ίδια η ζωή τις φέρνει σε εμάς .
> 
> Η λύτρωσή σου πιστεύω θα έρθει με το να πάψεις να λυπάσαι για την πορεία ενός ενηλίκου, ο οποίος άθελά σου σε επηρέασε (ο πατέρας πάντα επηρεάζει τον γιο) ότι η ζωή στάθηκε άδικη μαζί του .


Σε αυτό που έχεις δίκιο είναι πως αν είναι κάπου και με βλέπει σίγουρα θα ήθελε να είμαι δυνατός και να στηρίξω την οικογένεια και να προχωρήσω. 
Το άλλο που λες πως εμεις στην ουσία φτιάχνουμε το μέλλον μας επέτρεψε μου να διαφων'ησω . Σίγουρα το επηρεάζουμε σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμο ... Ναι έτσι είναι κάνουμε κινήσει κινήσεις σήμερα που επηρεάζουν το αύριο... Αλλά... υπάρχουν και κάποια πράγματα που μας συμβαίνουν και για τα οποία δεν ευθυνόμαστε...

Τον χτύπησαν 3 αρρώστιες πάρα πολλύ βαριές και η μία δημιουργήθηκε απο την άλλη και στο τέλος προέκυψε μία μαλακία όπου αφου τον έκανε και υπέφερε στο τέλος τον σκότωσε...

Τουλάχιστον αυτού του ανθρώπου δεν του άξιζε τέτοιο τέλος ... Αν υπάρχει Θεός θα του πω πως στο τέλος ήταν αυτός άδικος μαζί του...
Αν δεν υπάρχει Θεός τότε να πάνε να γ@@ το σύμπαν όλο ...

----------


## gios_new

> gios_new, γεια σου.
> 
> Λυπάμαι για την απώλειά σου. 
> Είναι μόλις 8 μήνες που πέθανε και ο δικός μου πατέρας. Στην αρχή όχι, δεν ήταν δύσκολα. 
> Επειδή απλά πάλευα με το μυαλό μου, τις σκέψεις μου, όλα ήταν σκέψεις, φιλοσοφία, προβληματισμοί, άγνωστοι χ, ψ και ωμέγα, ματαιότητα, αιωνιότητα, απολογισμοί, 
> υπολογισμοί, ψυχωμένα αινίγματα που ποτέ μου δε θα λύσω.
> 
> Τους τελευταίους μήνες, ναι, ήταν δύσκολα. 
> Γιατί έ-ν-ι-ω-σ-α όλον αυτόν τον απίστευτο *πόνο* που νιώθει όποιος χάνει _φτερούγα_. Και φτερούγα είναι ό,τι κόβεται σύρριζα. Οριστικά και αμετάκλητα. 
> ...


Λυπάμαι και εγω για την απώλεια σου ... Δεν έχω να σου πω κατί γιατί και εσυ βιώνεις τον δικό σου πόνο .
Σίγουρα με άγγιξαν τα λόγια σου και εάν δεν ήμουν τωρα στη δουλεια και ήμουν σπίτι σίγουρα θα δάκρυζα και θα έπινα..
Πλέον είναι μόνο μέσα μου ο πατέρας μου. Ξέρω τι θα ήθελε ν ακάνω για το οτιδήποτε χωρίς να μου πεί κάτι.. Ξέρω πότε θα χαιρόταν χωρίς να τον δω να χαμογελάει..

Ο θάνατος είναι μία αμετάκλητη κατάσταση.. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να τσακωνόμουν με κάποιον προκειμένου να ερχόταν πίσω.. Αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιόν να χτυπήσω , ποιόν να βρίσω..

Ποτέ δεν θα τον ξεχάσω γιατί ο πατέρας μου ήταν εγώ και εγώ΄είμαι ο πατέρας μου

( είναι 7 μήνες που τον έχουμε χασει και ο πόνος μία φεύγει και μία έρχεται )

----------


## Remedy

> ...........
> Αν .. Αν λέω όταν πεθαίνει ο άνθρωπος με΄τά δεν γίνεται απολύτος τίποτα. Τίποτα...
> 
> Ούτε η ψυχή ταξιδεύει ούτε τίποτα , απλά σβήνει όπως σβήνει και το σώμα . 
> Εμένα ο πατέρας μου πέθανε πριν απο κάποιους μήνες και θέλω να πιστεύω πως είναι κοντά μου . Στην καρδιά μου σίγουρα θα είναι για πάντα , αλλά αν τελικά δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα μετά .... Πόσο μάταιη είναι τελικά η ζωη μας..
> 
> .......


ΑΝ λοιπον...
ΑΝ τελικα δεν υπαρχει τιποτε μετα, τοτε ειναι φανερο, πως ολη η αξια της υπαρξης μας ειναι ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ!
ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΖΟΥΜΕ, ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ, ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΠΑΝΑΛΗΠΤΗ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

USE IT OR LOSE IT..........

----------


## ανεμος

Σωστο και οπως ακριβως εδω στην γειτονια μου καποιος εχει γραψει <<υπάρχει ζωη πριν τον θανατο>>?σημασια εχει να ζησουμε πριν πεθανουμε.......

----------


## esoteriki_dynami

Αυτοί που ζουν όμορφα τώρα , δεν πολυ-σκέφτοντια το μετά , ενώ αυτοί που δεν ζουν καλά τώρα , σκέφτονται (και ελπίζουν, και αγριευουν οσους το αμφισβητουν) το μετα.

Γι'αυτο η εκκλησια δημιουργουσε τις στερησεις: η στερηση δεν επιτρεπει στον ανθρωπο να ειναι ευτυχης τωρα, ετσι συμφιλιωνεται στην ιδεα της μεταθανατιας υπεροχης ζωης (παραδεισος) οταν και μονον οταν 100% ειναι συμφωνος με τους αυστηρους (και πολλες φορες αοριστους) κανονες των 'ιερων και θεοσταλτων' γραφων .

----------


## researcher

> Αυτοί που ζουν όμορφα τώρα , δεν πολυ-σκέφτοντια το μετά , ενώ αυτοί που δεν ζουν καλά τώρα , σκέφτονται (και ελπίζουν, και αγριευουν οσους το αμφισβητουν) το μετα.
> 
> Γι'αυτο η εκκλησια δημιουργουσε τις στερησεις: η στερηση δεν επιτρεπει στον ανθρωπο να ειναι ευτυχης τωρα, ετσι συμφιλιωνεται στην ιδεα της μεταθανατιας υπεροχης ζωης (παραδεισος) οταν και μονον οταν 100% ειναι συμφωνος με τους αυστηρους (και πολλες φορες αοριστους) κανονες των 'ιερων και θεοσταλτων' γραφων .



η αληθινη κατα Χριστον ζωη ειναι χαρουμενη ζωη (μιλω για την εδω στη γη)

εχεις διαβασει το βιβλιο βιος και λογοι του γεροντος πορφυριου?

σεβομαι πολυ την αποψη σου και φυσικα εχεις τους λογους σου να πιστευεις ο,τι πιστευεις

απλα εαν θελεις διαβασε αυτο το βιβλιο

ισως καταλαβεις τι εννοω εσωτερικη δυναμη

φιλικα

καλο σου βραδυ  :Smile:

----------


## gios_new

Ειναι τοσο συντομη η ζωη και εχει τοσες δυσκολιες...
Παλεύουμαι για να χαρούμε στο 1/10 της ζωης μας και μετα να γινουμε χωμα..

----------


## esoteriki_dynami

researcher,
Σέβομαι όλες τις θρησκείες και γι' αυτό αναφέρθηκα στην 'εκκλησία' (παλαιότερα χρόνια) και όχι στην θρησκεία. Κατά τη γνώμη μου οι θρησκείες στο σύνολό τους είναι φιλοσοφικά κείμενα υψίστης αξίας που τελικά ασκούν ψυχοθεραπεία (έστω με άλλη μορφή πιο αλληγορική και λιγότερο άμεση) . Επομένως μπορούν να βοηθησουν με τον τροπο τους τον καθε ανθρωπο και να του προσφέρουν ανακουφιση .

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

Δεν γινομαστε χωμα.Η ψυχη ειναι αθανατη.Ο καθενας θα κριθει συμφωνα με τα εργα του οι δικαιοι με τους δικαιους οι αμαρτωλοι στην αιωνια κολαση.Ο Χριστος δεν υποχρεωνει κανεναν να ακολουθησει το αποδικνεει κιολας η Αγια Γραφη.Στενη η πυλη του παραδεισου αλλα ο μισθος θα ειναι αιωνια ευτηχια.Οποιος θελει να σωθει πρεπει να πιστεψει οτι ο Χριστος ηρθε στον κοσμο επαθε και σταυρωθηκε την τριτη ημερα αναστηθηκε και εκτος αυτου πρεπει να φυλαξει τις 10 εντολες.Ο πιστευων εις εμε εχει ζωην αιωνιον.Το γραφει το ευαγγελιο και δεν λεει ψεματα γιατι ειναι ο λογος του Θεου.

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

> Γι'αυτο η εκκλησια δημιουργουσε τις στερησεις: η στερηση δεν επιτρεπει στον ανθρωπο να ειναι ευτυχης τωρα, ετσι συμφιλιωνεται στην ιδεα της μεταθανατιας υπεροχης ζωης (παραδεισος) οταν και μονον οταν 100% ειναι συμφωνος με τους αυστηρους (και πολλες φορες αοριστους) κανονες των 'ιερων και θεοσταλτων' γραφων .


 Η εκκλησια δεν εδωσε καμια στερηση ο Χριστος εδωσε τις 10 εντολες και σε πληροφορω οτι δεν ειναι αοριστοι οι κανονες.Και οι πραγματικοι χριστιανοι ειναι πραγματικα ευτυχισμενοι.Ο Αγιος Πορφυριος ο οποιος εκανε τα θαυματα των θαυματων,ελεγε οτι το πολυ αγχος και οι ψυχικες αρρωστιες ειναι δαιμονια.Ευχομαι να πιστεψεις καποτε οτι υπαρχει Τριαδικος Θεος που τοσο μας αγαπαει ωστε εστειλε τον Μονογενη Υιο του για τη σωτηρια μας

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

> researcher,
> Σέβομαι όλες τις θρησκείες και γι' αυτό αναφέρθηκα στην 'εκκλησία' (παλαιότερα χρόνια) και όχι στην θρησκεία. Κατά τη γνώμη μου οι θρησκείες στο σύνολό τους είναι φιλοσοφικά κείμενα υψίστης αξίας που τελικά ασκούν ψυχοθεραπεία (έστω με άλλη μορφή πιο αλληγορική και λιγότερο άμεση) . Επομένως μπορούν να βοηθησουν με τον τροπο τους τον καθε ανθρωπο και να του προσφέρουν ανακουφιση .


Ειναι πολλες οι θρησκειες αλλα και οι αιρεσεις αλλα μονο η χριστιανικη θρησκεια ειναι η πραγματικη για απειρους λογους καθως και απτες αποδειξεις.

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

> Αν υπάρχει Θεός θα του πω πως στο τέλος ήταν αυτός άδικος μαζί του...
> Αν δεν υπάρχει Θεός τότε να πάνε να γ@@ το σύμπαν όλο ...


Ο Θεος υπαρχει και ειναι αναρχος δηλαδη παντα υπηρχε καθως ειναι πανταχου παρων και τα παντα πληρων.Ξερει,βλεπει ακουει τα παντα.Και δεν ειναι καθολου αδικος αλλα δικαιος καθως αγαπαει τον ανθρωπο οσο δεν φανταζομαστε.Αλλα ποιος ειμαι εγω το μυρμηγκι να μιλησω για τον Θεο.Απλα σου ειπα οτι αγαπαει τον καθε ανθρωπο ξεχωριστα.Εδωσε ελευθερια στον ανθρωπο δεν επιβληθηκε σε κανεναν αρα συνεπως ειναι δικαιος.

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

Και οι αγαπη του Κυριου δεν σταματαει εκει.Εδωσε τα αγια μυστηρια για παραδειγμα το βαπτισμα,την εξομολογηση,αλλα και την θεια κοινωνια και μερικα ακομα.Στα 2 τελευταια που ανεφερα ειναι πολυ σημαντικα.Με εξομολογηση των αμαρτιων ή των παραπτωματων μας ο Θεος συγχωρει τις αμαρτιες μας με απλα λογια διαγραφονται.Α και το συμπαν δημιουργηθηκε απο την απειρη σοφια του και αφηστε αυτα τα περι bing-bang theories.Ολα για τον Θεο ειναι δυνατα απλα πρεπει να πιστεψουμε οτι ειναι ο Επουρανιος Πατερας μας.

----------


## sabb

gios_new, αυτοί που αγαπούμε και χάνουμε , συνεχίζουν και ζουν μέσα μας, όπως πολύ σωστά είπες είσαι ο πατέρας σου κι ο πατέρας σου ήταν εσύ. Όταν κοιτάζω τα παιδιά μου, βλέπω τον εαυτό μου μέσα τους, στο τι έχω ζήσει, και ζω τα νιάτα μου στα νιάτα τους, άσχετα αν οι κόσμοι μας απέχουν πολλά τσιπ δημιουργικής ευφυίας στις καθημερινότητες μας...

Έτερον εκάτερον...

Οι φιλοσοφικές αναζητήσεις για το "μετά" , δεν μπορούν να δώσουν καμιά σαφή απάντηση - οπότε το πιθανότερο είναι πως ο πατέρας σου θα συνεχίζει να ζει σε όσους είναι μνημονεύσιμος - δηλαδή παράγει νοσταλγικές μνήμες , από εκεί και πέρα λυπάμαι, αλλά θα ήταν ίσως άδικο να μιλάμε για μια αιώνια ζωή , χωρίς εντάσεις, λάθη, πάθη, "αμαρτίες" (το βάζω σε εισαγωγικά γιατί δεν πιστεύω στην ύπαρξη τους), σε μια χαζοχαρούμενη αιωνιότητα όπου τα πάντα είναι επίπεδα, με αγγελάκια να τραγουδούν χωρίς σταματημό και να υμνούν έναν θεό, αντί να παίζουν ζεϊμπέκικα της μαγκιάς , που αρκεί μια της στιγμή (της μαγκιάς) για να μείνει στην αιωνιότητα ζωντανή - όσο ζούμε εμείς κι όσο μας θυμούνται , όλοι όσοι μας αγάπησαν.

Ο φίλος μου ο weakκλπ, έχει ένα κόλλημα με τον τριαδικό θεό, αλλά η λύση στο προβληματισμό σου, δεν μπορεί να δοθεί από καμιά προοπτική που προσδιορίζεται από θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις, γιατί παρά τα όσα είπαν κάποιοι αγαπητοί συμφορουμίτες, εγώ θεωρώ τις θρησκείες σαν τροχοπέδη στην ανάγκη του ανθρώπου να εμβαθύνει στον εαυτό του, παρά σαν τον δρόμο που θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσει κάποιος για να αγγίξει την αυτογνωσία. Κατ' εμένα η πεποίθηση (πίστη) πως κάτι άυλο καθορίζει τις ζωές μας κι άρα και τον θάνατο μας, δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά η προαιώνια ανάγκη να μην μπορούμε να αποδεχτούμε ένα τέλος.

Προσωπικά, όταν θα σταματήσω να έχω ενδιαφέροντα για τη ζωή, αντί να μεμψιμοιρώ με υπέργηρους συνομηλίκους μου σε ένα καφενείο της γειτονιάς για το αν υπάρχει μετά θάνατον ύπαρξη, προτιμώ να "ζήσω" σ' ένα απέραντο κενό όπου οι φιλοδοξίες των αρίστων ισούνται με τα ζητούμενα των απλοϊκών...

ΥΓ Η σημερινή οικονομική κατάσταση της εταιρείας μου, είναι σε τέτοιο χάλι , που πιθανόν αύριο να μην έχω σπίτι να μείνω γιατί θα μου το πάρουν οι τράπεζες. Εγώ, και φαντάζομαι πολλοί άλλοι στην ίδια θέση με μένα , ζούμε την κόλαση μας εδώ κι όποιος πει πως υπάρχει κι άλλη μετά θάνατο, θα βάλω τα γέλια - ίσως πιο πολύ γιατί ο παράδεισος μου, την έκανε για άλλες πολιτείες εδώ και πολλά πολλά χρόνια, όταν και τελείωσε η ανεμελιά της νιότης και την θέση της πήραν οι ευθύνες απέναντι σ' αυτούς που αγαπώ και μ'αγαπούν.

Συλλυπητήρια για την απώλεια σου φίλε μου, δεν θα σου μιλήσω για τους διάφορους γλυκόρρητους γέροντες υπηρέτες θρησκειών και τι πρεσβεύουν, ζήσε την απώλεια σου με τρόπο που να αγγίζει την ψυχή σου με αγάπη κι όχι να την κατατρώει σαν σαράκι ...

Να ζήσεις, να τον θυμάσαι τον πατέρα σου....

----------


## carrot

> ΥΓ Η σημερινή οικονομική κατάσταση της εταιρείας μου, είναι σε τέτοιο χάλι , που πιθανόν αύριο να μην έχω σπίτι να μείνω γιατί θα μου το πάρουν οι τράπεζες. Εγώ, και φαντάζομαι πολλοί άλλοι στην ίδια θέση με μένα , ζούμε την κόλαση μας εδώ κι όποιος πει πως υπάρχει κι άλλη μετά θάνατο, θα βάλω τα γέλια - ίσως πιο πολύ γιατί ο παράδεισος μου, την έκανε για άλλες πολιτείες εδώ και πολλά πολλά χρόνια, όταν και τελείωσε η ανεμελιά της νιότης και την θέση της πήραν οι ευθύνες απέναντι σ' αυτούς που αγαπώ και μ'αγαπούν.


Λυπάμαι πολύ που το ακούω αυτό. Μπορεί να σου φανεί περίεργο αλλά είμαι από τους ανθρώπους που τους αρέσει να ακούν καλά νέα από τους συμπολίτες τους και όχι κακά. Θα ξέρεις βέβαια πως όλη η Ελλάδα έχει πρόβλημα σαν δημόσια οικονομία καταρχάς αλλά και σαν αδυναμία ισορρόπησης των οικονομικών αναλογιών (πληθωρισμού, ανεργίας, ανάπτυξης κτλ) και σε μεγάλο βαθμό πληρώνουν οι μεσοαστοί σαν εμάς. Εύχομαι τελικά να φτιάξουν τα πράγματα σε σένα που έχεις και δύο παιδάκια τα οποία έχουν ανάγκη από ένα πατέρα να τους προσέχει αλλά και για όλους εμάς που προσπαθούμε με ότι δυνάμεις μπορούμε να έχουμε να μην πεινάσουμε καταρχάς και να μπορέσουμε να προχωρήσουμε ελπίζοντας για κάτι καλύτερο.

Συλλυπητήρια στον θεματοθέτη και από μένα για τον πατέρα του.

----------


## gios_new

Θέλω να πιστεύω πως υπάρχει Θεός αφού σε Αυτόν καταφθάνω και τον παρακαλάω να με συγχωρήσει για τις αμαρτίες μου και να με βοηθήσει με τα προβλήματα μου.
Η αλήθεια είναι πως κάποιες στιγμές έχω έρθει με τον τρόπο ζωης μου πιο κοντα σε Αυτόν απο οτι ειμαι τωρα.
Αλλά αυτο που αναρωτιέμαι είναι το εξής.
Ο πατέρας μου σαν άνθρωπος είχε κάνει αμαρτίες στη ζωή του .... Αλλά όσες και αν είχε κάνει , αφού ο Θεός μας αγαπάει και μας συγχωρεί και ειναι δίκαιως γιατι τον έκανε να βασανιστεί τόσο πολύ... ?? Γιατί του επιφύλασε τα τελευταία χρόνια της ζωής του να τα περάσει μέσα στις αρρώστιες??? Εδω εγω που ειμαι ανθρωπος δεν θα μπορύσα να βάλω άλλον άνθρωπο να υποφέρει τόσο πολύ...

Σίγουρα εγω είμαι συνέχεια του πατέρα και της μάνας μου αφού βγήκα μέσα απο αυτούς .... Αλλά αυτό σημαινει πολλά για εμένα αλλά οχι και για τον πατερα μου αφου δεν ειναι πια εδω.

Αν ζει αιώνια η ψυχη του πατέρα μου τότε υπο πια μορφή υπάρχει...?
Μας βλέπει ? Μας αισθάνετε ? Υποφέρει ? Εάν υπάρχει Θεός γιατί να υπάρχει η κόλαση ?

----------


## Remedy

εαν πιστευεις στον θεο, τοσο το καλυτερο για σενα...
νομιζω οτι περα απο την μοιρολατρεια που απλοχερα μοιραζει η θρησκεια, ειναι μια ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ανακουφιση για οσους καταφευγουν εκει....
εφοσον λοιπον εσυ, εχεις κανει αυτη την σεβαστη προσωπικη επιλογη και πιστευεις, σου προτεινω να βρεις καποιο σοβαρο εκπροσωπο της εκκλησιας που εισαι μελος και να λυσεις τις αποριες σου. υπαρχουν απαντησεις για ολα αυτα που ρωτας..

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

> Εάν υπάρχει Θεός γιατί να υπάρχει η κόλαση ?


Ο Θεος εφτιαξε την κολαση για τον διαβολο ο οποιος επαναστατησε κατα του Θεου και επεσε σαν αστραπη οπως περιγραφεται στην Αγια Γραφη απο τον Παραδεισο μαζι με το ταγμα του.Εαν ο πατερας σου περασε μεσα απο αρρωστιες ισως και να αγιασε ή να ηταν παιδαγωγιαΣυνεπως μπορει να βασανιστηκε λιγο σε αυτη την ζωη αλλα να ειναι για παντα στην αιωνια ζωη ευτηχισμενος.Επισης για να μας συγχωρησει ο Θεος για τις αμαρτιες μας πρεπει να συμμετεχουμε στο μυστηριο της εξομολογησης και της θειας κοινωνιας.Δεν μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε γιατι επιτρεπει ο Θεος καποια πραγματα και εαν καποιος λεει γιατι το ενα γιατι το αλλο υπαρχει εγωισμος μεσα.

----------


## PETRAN

Πολύ ωραίο θέμα αν και δραματικό ταυτόχρονα



Είναι σίγουρο ότι ψυχή είναι η λειτουργία του εγκεφάλου δεν χωράει αμφιβολία γι αυτό. Κάθε διαφορετική βλάβη η εκφυλισμός "εξαφανίζει" επιλεκτικά και ένα "μέρος της ψυχής"-αισθήσεις-αντιλήψεις (π.χ. η αγνωσία-η αδυναμία αναγνώρισης ενώς αντικειμένου/ανθρώπου), μνήμες (π.χ. η αμνησία στο alzheimer κλπ.), συναισθήματα (π.χ. η έλλειψη φόβου μετά την καταστροφή μιας δομής του εγκεφάλου) ακόμα και την ίδια την συνείδηση (στην επιληψία η στο κώμα. Ρωτάς κάποιον «που ήσουν?»¨μετά από μια επιληπτική κρίση/αφού ξυπνήσει από κώμα/αφού ξυπνήσει από βαθύ ύπνο/αφού ξυπνήσει από ολική αναισθησία κλπ. Και σου απαντάει «πουθενά» "ήταν σαν να μην πέρασε ούτε δευτερόλεπτο από το περιστατικό"). Αν η βλάβη είναι στον προμετωπιαίο φλοιό μάλιστα η προσωπικότητα η ίδια του ατόμου αλλάζει και γίνεται στην κυριολεξία ένας άλλος άνθρωπος (π.χ. μετωποκροταφική άνοια). 


Όμως αυτό δεν πρέπει να πτοεί κάποιον από καμία άποψη. Ο πατέρας σου ζει μέσα σε σένα, έχει τις εικόνες του και τις αναμνήσεις του και κάθε φορά που τον θυμάσαι θα σε γεμίζει χαρά και ελπίδα. Σίγουρα ίσως και κάποια πικρία γιατί ταυτόχρονα δεν είναι πλέον μαζί σου, αλλά το γεγονός και μόνο ότι μπορείς να τον "αισθανθείς" έστω και έτσι είναι μεγάλη ανακούφιση. Κουβαλάς ένα μέρος του πατέρα σου μέσα σου, μέσα από τις αναμνήσεις σου και την ίδια την συμπεριφορά σου. Έτσι είναι τα πράγματα και η ζωή. Όλα ζουν και πεθαίνουν. Κάποτε θα φύγουμε και εμείς και κάποιοι άλλοι ίσως να κουβαλάνε κάτι από εμάς μέσα τους.


Άλλωστε καμία από τις μεγάλες θρησκείες δεν λέει ότι επιβιώνει "κάποια ψυχή" μετά από το σώμα σαν κάτι το αιθέριο και άυλο. Οι 3 μεγάλες μονοθειστικές θρησκείες (χριστιανισμός-ιουδαϊσμός-μουσουλμανισμός που ιστορικά έχουν την ίδια πηγή- τον αρχαίο ιουδαϊσμό) λένε ότι πεθαίνεις και μετά αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι στο "τέλος του κόσμου" (όταν έρθει το "πλήρωμα του χρόνου") θα ξαναγεννηθείς (η "ανάσταση") με ένα νέο άφθαρτο σώμα, θα κριθείς και αν κριθείς ότι είσαι καλό παιδί θα παραμείνεις με το νέο σουπερ-σώμα σε μια νέα σουπερ-γη (ο παράδεισος). Αν όχι θα πας σε μια "κακή" ρέπλικα της γης (κόλαση) Πολλοί συγχέουν τον πλατωνισμό (που λέει ότι κάποια αιθέρια "ψυχή" φεύγει και γυρνάει στον "τέλειο" κόσμο των ιδεών) με την χριστιανική θρησκεία αλλά αυτό είναι λάθος. 


Τι συμβαίνει στην "ψυχή" μεταξύ του θανάτου και της μελλοντικής αναγέννησης? Ο καθολικισμός λέει ότι πάει στο "καθαρτήριο" (μια κατάσταση περεταίρω εξαγνισμού) η ορθοδοξία λέει ότι μένει σε μια στάσιμη κατάσταση (αν και είναι αδιευκρίνιστο αν υπάρχει κάποιου είδους εμπειρίας η ταυτότητας κατά την διάρκεια αυτής) και ο προτεσταντισμός λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα μεταξύ αυτών των δύο σημείων (θανάτου-ανάστασης) κάτι το αρκετά ρεαλιστικό αν λάβουμε υπόψη όλες τις νευρολογικές καταστάσεις που επηρεάζουν την "ψυχή" (δηλαδή την λειτουργία του εγκεφάλου). 'Ότι και αν γίνεται, ο χριστιανισμός υποστηρίζει ότι δεν γίνονται πολλά μετά τον θάνατο (μέχρι να αναστηθείς) πράγμα που κατά κάποιο τρόπο είναι πιο ρεαλιστικό και πιο κοντά στην σύγχρονη επιστήμη (που θεωρεί απαραίτητο για την εμπειρία ένα νευρικό σύστημα μέσα σε εάν σώμα για να επεξεργάζεται τις πληροφορίες του περιβάλλοντος και τις πληροφορίες που δημιουργεί το ίδιο το νευρικό σύστημα). 


Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι αυτό το σενάριο είναι καθαρά ένα σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας που δημιουργήθηκε σε μια εποχή που η "επιστημονική φαντασία" ήταν ταυτόχρονα και η πραγματικότητα. Μεσσίες και θαυματοποιοί γεννιόντουσαν καθημερινά, οι φήμες γινόντουσαν θρύλοι και μύθοι, ενώ οι θεοί περπατούσαν ανάμεσα στους ανθρώπους. Σε μια εποχή που η επιστήμη και η κριτική φιλοσοφία δεν ήταν σε καμία περίπτωση το "στάνταρ", το μεταφυσικό αποτελούσε μέρος της ζωής των ανθρώπων (κάτι που αποδεικνύει και νεότερες έρευνες που θέλει την "μεταφυσική εμπειρία" και τον "πνευματισμό" να είναι έμφυτα γονιδιακά στον άνθρωπο). Κάτι που δημιουργούσε γονιμότατο έδαφος για την εξάπλωση θρησκειών. Σήμερα που η σαιντελογία αποτελεί αίρεση που κηρύττει ένα σωρό αντι-επιστημονικές μπούρδες τότε ήταν πιθανό να εξαπλωθεί σε full-blown θρησκεία. 


Πάντα υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα βέβαια κάτι από αυτά περί αναγέννησης να είναι αλήθεια ε? Είτε είναι είτε δεν είναι, αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι σε καμία περίπτωση ο θάνατος του πατέρα σου να σου γίνει εμμονή και να ρίξει κάτω. Η ματαιότητα είναι μια ιδέα. Ακόμα και αν δεν υπάρχει τίποτα, αυτό δεν δικαιολογεί την ύπαρξη της. Μάταιο είναι κάτι όσο το θέλεις εσύ να είναι. Από την στιγμή που ζεις, αισθάνεσαι, έχεις πλούσιες εμπειρίες, πονάς, χαίρεσαι, θυμάσαι, τρέχεις είναι μοναδικό και καθόλου μάταιο. Γιατί δεν καταπιάνεσαι με το να δημιουργήσεις κάτι? Ας γίνει αυτός ο θάνατος αιτία αναγέννησης και όχι τέλους. Και ίσως κάποτε να ξαναβρεθούμε όλοι στο τέλος (αλλά ίσως και όχι  :Stick Out Tongue: ) δεν έχει σημασία τώρα εδώ  :Smile:

----------


## Lou!

δε μου λες ρε συ πετραν, εσυ που εισαι κ διαβασμενος, την ενοραση πως την εξηγεις? υπαρχει ενοραση, ο πνευματικος της μανας μου εχει σε παρα πολλες περιπτωσεις, εμφανιζεται να γνωριζει πραγματα που δεν θα μπορουσε να γνωριζει! δεν ειναι ψεματα ολα αυτα! πες οτι καποιοι λενε ψεματα. μα ολοι? στο λεω γιατι εχω αρχισει να ψαχνομαι σοβαρα κυριως για το Χριστο. οχι για αλλες θρησκειες (ουτε καθολικους, ουτε προτεσταντες, ουτε καν για τους ορθοδοξους, μας τα εχουν πρηξει τα παπαρια κ δαυτοι). βασικα μονο για το Χριστο.

τεσπα, δε διαβασα το μνμ σου, θα το διαβασω τωρα.

εγω παντως απο οσο ψαξιμο εχω κανει τους τελευταιους 6 μηνες περιπου συγκλινω οτι υπαρχει Θεος, κ οτι η ψυχη μετα θανατον διαχωριζεται απο το σωμα με καποιο μυστηριωδη τροπο που δεν υπαγεται στην λογικη. κανεις δεν αμφισβητει την ψυχιατρικη, ισως οι ντεμοντε παπαδες, αλλα οχι οι μοντερνοι παπαδες, κ συγκλινουν οτι προ θανατου ψυχη κ σωμα ειναι αλλελενδετα με ενα πολυ μυστηριωση τροπο. μετα θανατον πεθαινει το σωμα, ομως προσεξε τωρα τη σκεψη μου:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

αν αρνηθουμε την υπαρξη του Θεου κ ειμαστε αυστηρα ορθολογικοι κ ολα τα ερμηνευουμε σε ενα 100% ορθολογικο πλαισιο, στο οποιο δε χωραει να περασει τπτ αλλο, τοτε συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου, οτι η ψυχη πεθαινει αφου εξαρταται απο τον εγκεφαλο, ο οποιος πεθαινει.

αν ομως ανοιξουμε λιγο παραπανω το πλαισιο της αναλυσης κ πουμε , ναι υπαρχει ο ορθολογισμος, αλλα οχι μονο αυτος, υπαρχουν κ αλλα πραγματα σε αυτον τον κοσμο που δεν γινονται αντιληπτα με τις αισθησεις κ δεν ερμηνευονται ορθολογικα, κ ας πουμε οτι υπαρχει Θεος, πιστευεις οτι δεν θα βρει εναν τροπο, κοτζαμ Θεος να διαχωρισει την ψυχη απο το νεκρο σωμα μετα θανατον, αν υπαρχει Θεος? Θεος ειναι, αν θελει θα μπορει να το κανει εξω-ορθολογικα!

εγω συγκλινω οτι υπαρχει Θεος για 2 πολυ απλους λογους.

δεν βλεπω την επιστημη να μπορει να πετυχει διαψευση του Θεου (οπως ουτε κ επιβεβαιωση φυσικα). νοημα αιτιας κ σκοπου στη ζωη νομιζω οτι η επιστημη δεν μπορει να δωσει ο,τι κ να κανει, δεν ειναι στη διακαιοδοσια της. πχ ο Hawking βγηκε προσφατα κ ειπε οτι μονο η υπαρξη των βαρυντικων δυναμεων αρκουν για να δημιουργησουν το συμπαν ολοκληρο (η κατι παρομοιο). εγω δεν εχω καμια αντιρρηση να δεχτω αυτα που λεει ο Hawking, αν κ φυσικα κατι τετοιες δηλωσεις περιλαμβανουν πολλα κενα, αλλα θα του εκανα μια πολυ απλη ερωτηση κ δε χρειαζεται να ειμαι φυσικος, ουτε ο αινσταιν για να την κανω:

- ναι, ρε φιλε κ οι βαρυντικες δυναμεις πως προκυψανε? ποιος τις δημιουργησε?

αν μου απαντησει με ορους φυσικης, δλδ αναγει τις βαρυντικες δυναμεις σε καποιο αλλο φυσικο φαινομενο χ, τοτε παλι θα τον ρωτησω:

-κ το φυσικο φαινομενο χ πως προεκυψε?

προφανως υπαρχει ενα προβλημα αρχης που η φυσικη δεν μπορει απλα να απαντησει.

καπως ετσι με την επιστημη.

απο την αλλη πλευρα αρχισα να μιλω με ανθρωπους που πιστευουν, πολλους κ διαφορους, κ δεν εχω λογο να πιστευω οτι μου λενε ψεματα. κ αυτο που μου λενε πολλοι ειναι οτι ο Θεος ειναι αποκαλυψη, ειναι βιωματικη εμπειρια, την οποια καποιοι ανθρωποι καταφερνουν να κερδισουν! ισως να εχεις ακουσει μαλιστα καποιες πολυ χαρισματικες μορφες της εποχης μας, οπως καποιους μοναχους, που λεγοταν οτι ειχαν ενοραση, ειχαν τη Χαρη του αγ πνευματος, κλπ. τους εχει δει πολυς κοσμος, εχουν πεθανει προσφατα. θα σου αναφερω 2 πολυ γνωστα ονοματα, τους ξερουν οι παντες που ασχολουνται με το χωρο της εκλησιας (π. πα-ι-σιος, π. πορφυριος)
οταν ο αλλος εχει τη σχεση με το χριστο σαν βιωματικη εμπειρια, δεν μπορω εγω με καμια επιστημη να ερθω κ να του μηδενισω την εμπειρια του. η βιωματικη εμπειρια ειναι το πιο ισχυρο βιωμα, κ μετα ειναι τα βιβλια, τα αποτελεσματα των τομογραφων κλπ

just my two cents!

----------


## Lou!

πετραν, τωρα διαβασα το μνμ σου, αυτα που εγραψα ισως ειναι λιγο ακυρα σε σχεση με αυτα που εγραψες, απλα ειναι η δικη μου εκδοχη του προβληματισμου ως εχει μεχρι σημερα!

----------


## PETRAN

> δε μου λες ρε συ πετραν, εσυ που εισαι κ διαβασμενος, την ενοραση πως την εξηγεις? υπαρχει ενοραση, ο πνευματικος της μανας μου εχει σε παρα πολλες περιπτωσεις, εμφανιζεται να γνωριζει πραγματα που δεν θα μπορουσε να γνωριζει! δεν ειναι ψεματα ολα αυτα! πες οτι καποιοι λενε ψεματα. μα ολοι? στο λεω γιατι εχω αρχισει να ψαχνομαι σοβαρα κυριως για το Χριστο. οχι για αλλες θρησκειες (ουτε καθολικους, ουτε προτεσταντες, ουτε καν για τους ορθοδοξους, μας τα εχουν πρηξει τα παπαρια κ δαυτοι). βασικα μονο για το Χριστο.
> 
> τεσπα, δε διαβασα το μνμ σου, θα το διαβασω τωρα.
> 
> εγω παντως απο οσο ψαξιμο εχω κανει τους τελευταιους 6 μηνες περιπου συγκλινω οτι υπαρχει Θεος, κ οτι η ψυχη μετα θανατον διαχωριζεται απο το σωμα με καποιο μυστηριωδη τροπο που δεν υπαγεται στην λογικη. κανεις δεν αμφισβητει την ψυχιατρικη, ισως οι ντεμοντε παπαδες, αλλα οχι οι μοντερνοι παπαδες, κ συγκλινουν οτι προ θανατου ψυχη κ σωμα ειναι αλλελενδετα με ενα πολυ μυστηριωση τροπο. μετα θανατον πεθαινει το σωμα, ομως προσεξε τωρα τη σκεψη μου: 
> 
> αν αρνηθουμε την υπαρξη του Θεου κ ειμαστε αυστηρα ορθολογικοι κ ολα τα ερμηνευουμε σε ενα 100% ορθολογικο πλαισιο, στο οποιο δε χωραει να περασει τπτ αλλο, τοτε συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου, οτι η ψυχη πεθαινει αφου εξαρταται απο τον εγκεφαλο, ο οποιος πεθαινει.
> 
> αν ομως ανοιξουμε λιγο παραπανω το πλαισο της αναλυσης κ πουμε , ναι υπαρχει ο ορθολογισμος, αλλα οχι μονο αυτος, υπαρχουν κ αλλα πραγματα σε αυτον τον κοσμο που δεν γινονται αντιληπτα με τις αισθησεις κ δεν ερμηνευονται ορθολογικα, κ ας πουμε οτι υπαρχει Θεος, πιστευεις οτι δεν θα βρει εναν τροπο, κοτζαμ Θεος να διαχωρισει την ψυχη απο το νεκρο σωμα μετα θανατον, αν υπαρχει Θεος? Θεος ειναι, αν θελει θα μπορει να το κανει εξω-ορθολογικα!
> ...






Χαχα γουστάρω πολύ τέτοιες συζητήσεις α ρε λου μου λείψατε!  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Κατ αρχάς όπως είπα η άποψη ότι η ψυχή διαχωρίζεται από το σώμα και πάει αυτόματα και άμεσα στον παράδεισο η στην κόλαση είναι αιρετική λολ. Ισχύει αυτό που λέω. Σύμφωνα με τους πιο "πολλούς χριστιανισμούς" ψυχή αν διαχωρίζεται από το σώμα πάει σε μια "στάσιμη" κατάστασης ("abraham's bosom") που είναι ανάλογος με τον εβραϊκό αρχαίο άδη-σεούλ (που με την σειρά του "κλάπηκε" από την αρχαία σουμερια). Ούτε κρύο, ούτε ζέστη, ούτε κίνηση, ούτε έννοιες όπως "άτομο", "προσωπικότητα" κλπ. Ένα μικρότερο ποσοστό χριστιανών πιστεύει ότι η ψυχή μετά τον θάνατο είναι εντελώς "ασυνείδητη" δε. Ο παράδεισος έρχεται μετά την "ανάσταση" σε "σώματα σαν αγγέλων" μόλις "έρθει το πλήρωμα του χρόνου" και γίνει η "κρίση". Διάβασε το, αυτό πιστεύουν οι χριστιανοί! 


Είναι καθαρή παρερμηνεία αυτό που νομίζουν οι πιο πολλοί όταν πεθάνουν θα πάνε στον παράδεισο η στην κόλαση. Ο ιησούς χριστός έταξε "ανάσταση νεκρών" και "αναστήθηκε" και ο ίδιος για να το αποδείξει. Αυτό πιστεύω ότι είναι και η δύναμη του χριστιανισμού και τον έκανε μια τόσο επιτυχημένη θρησκεία και εξαπλώθηκε τόσο γρήγορα-σαν πανδημία θα λέγαμε (και βασικά μια επιστημονική ανάλυση έχει δήξει πως η εξάπλωση των θρησκειών υπακούει ακριβώς τους ίδιους νόμους με την εξάπλωση των ιών!). Είναι η μόνη θρησκεία που μιλάει για "ανάσταση" όχι κάτι αφηρημένο και μάλιστα "ανάσταση" όλων των ανθρώπων-ανεξαιρέτως κοινωνικής τάξης κλπ. Δεν είναι μόνο ο Φαραώ θεός κύριοι! Και ΕΣΥ ο average joe ουσιαστικά μπορείς να γίνεις θεός. Πόσο δυνατό statement είναι αυτό? Τέτοιες ιδέες έκαναν τον χριστιανισμό τόσο δημοφιλή και εξαπλώθηκε ραγδαία. 


Τώρα, για την ενόραση-στην ψυχολογία το λέμε "πρόγνωση" (precognition)- υπάρχουν διφορούμενα ευρήματα. Ένα πολύ ασθενές φαινόμενο μπορεί να υπάρχει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις και μάλιστα να είναι δυνατό να εμφανιστεί σε όλους τους ανθρώπους. Αλλά και να υπάρχει, σίγουρα αυτό δεν αποδεικνύει την ύπαρξη κάποιου θεού, πνεύματος η δαίμονα. Λέει απλά ότι-ίσως σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις- είναι δυνατή η μεταφορά πληροφορίας από το μέλλον στον εγκέφαλο μας. Αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει άπειρα πράγματα όπως το ότι ο εγκέφαλος μας μπορεί ίσως ν υπακούει και σε κάποιους κβαντικούς μηχανισμούς. Όμως δεν λέει πραγματικά τίποτα παραπάνω από αυτό!. Επειδή κάτι δεν είναι γνωστό, δεν πάει να πει αυτόματα ότι είναι "θεικό", "πνευματικό" η "εξωγήινο". Ας θυμηθούμε στο παρελθόν όλα αυτά τα "θεικά" φαινόμενα που κατέληξαν να είναι "φυσικά" και τα θεωρούμε σήμερα δεδομένα. Από το γεωκεντρικό σύστημα (ο γιος του θεού πρέπει να είναι στο κέντρο πως είναι αλλιώς ο γιος του θεού?) μέχρι την ζωή. Πως κινείται αυτό το σώμα? Πρέπει να το κινεί "η ψυχή" δεν μπορεί ένα αντικείμενο να κινείται από μόνο του εκτός και αν έχει κάτι άυλο μέσα του. Ναι μέχρι που ανακάλυψαν τον "κύκλο του CREBS". Ουπς. Αλλά έτσι σκέφτονται οι άνθρωποι εκ φύσεως. Ότι όλα τα φαινόμενα που προκαλούνται από μόνα τους η δεν ξέρουμε την αιτία έχουν και μια "πνευματική υπόσταση". Διάβασε αυτό το βιβλίο που αναλύει αυτό ακριβώς το πράγμα για να αποκτήσεις μια πιο "σφαιρική" άποψη.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Science-Supe.../dp/0061452653


Για σκέψου αυτό. Ότι έστω ο εφραιμ και όλοι αυτοί είχαν κάποια δυνατότητα "πρόγνωσης". Θα ήταν πολύ πιο πιθανό αυτό τους το "χάρισμα" να τους έσπρωξε στην θρησκεία και όχι το αντίθετο. Η Ιωάννα της Λορένης έβλεπε τον θεό όπως και πάρα πολλοί άγιοι της εκκλησίας κατά καιρούς. Πόσο τρομακτικό είναι να ανακαλύπτουμε ότι η "επιληψία του κροταφικού" λοβού προκαλεί ακριβώς τέτοιου είδους μυστικιστικές εμπειρίες. Και τι σύμπτωση. Η Ιωάννα της Λορένης είχε πάθει σοβαρό ατύχημα στο κεφάλι λίγο πριν αρχίσει και έχει αυτά τα "οράματα". Πολλοί από τους αποστόλους είχαν δε λιθοβολιστεί πριν αρχίσει και τους "εμφανίζεται" ο κύριος ενώ σε άλλους τους εμφανίστηκε σε περιόδους «νηστείας» που επηρεάζεται τρομακτικά ο εγκέφαλος. Είναι πολύ πιο πιθανό αυτοί οι άνθρωποι να «πήγαν προς τον θεό» λόγω αυτών των περιστατικών και όχι το αντίθετο. 


Όσο γι αυτά που λες για "την βαρύτητα" και όλα αυτά είναι ερωτήματα που ερευνά δυναμικά η επιστήμη και κάθε μέρα έχουμε και κάτι καινούργιο. Αν ακολουθήσω το επιχείρημα σου. "Εντάξει υπάρχει βαρύτητα. Αλλά ποιος την έκανε"? Θα πρέπει να την έκανε ο θεός" τότε και εγώ θα σου απαντήσω "οκ και τον θεό ποιος τον έκανε?" Αν απαντήσεις ότι είναι αιώνιος τότε αυτό απλά δεν βγάζει κανένα νόημα επιστημονικά και φιλοσοφικά. Αναγκαστικά θα πέσεις στην παγίδα του "infinite regress" όπου κάθε θεό τον κάνει ένας άλλος μέχρι το άπειρο και αυτό δεν βγάζει κανένα νόημα. Είναι πολύ πιο πιθανό να είμαστε μέρος από κάτι πολύ μεγάλο που ακόμα δεν έχουμε καταλάβει. Αλλά ΟΧΙ άπειρο και χωρίς αρχή. 


Ακόμα και ο χριστός στα ευαγγέλια έλεγε "ότι η στιγμή της συντέλειας θα έρθει σύντομα και θα είναι πριν από το τέλος της εποχής μας" και την περίμεναν οι χριστιανοί κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι. Αυτή όμως ποτέ δεν ήρθε. Έπρεπε οι "πατέρες" να "κόβουν" να "ράβουν" και να "προσθέτουν" για να κρατάνε τον λαό στο χέρι τους. Για να μην πούμε και για τις ανατολικές θρησκείες που πιστεύουν σε εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα (ινδουισμός, βουδισμός, σιντοισμός, ζεν κλπ.). Γιατί αυτοί είναι τόσο διαφορετικοί αφού ο θεός είναι ένας? Μάλλον επειδή μια θρησκεία δείχνει τον πολιτισμό κάθε λαού (ο "πατροκεντρικός" ιουδαισμός) παρά κάποιον αληθινό θεό που μας βλέπει. Πραγματικά αν τα βάλω όλα κάτω και δω το όλο σύστημα μπάζει τρελά από παντού. Και αν επικαλεστείς την "αποκάλυψη" που έλεγε ότι "οι άθεοι θα είναι σημείο των καιρών" πρόσεχε καλά γιατί την αποκάλυψη αμφισβητείται ότι είναι από έγκυρη πηγή ενώ σίγουρα δεν την έγραψε ο Ιωάννης ο απόστολος  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι ο χριστός ήταν ένας ξεχωριστός άνθρωπος. Αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Αν σου δίνει δύναμη να πιστεύεις σε αυτό, τότε να το κάνεις. Αλλά τίποτα δεν εγγυάται ότι είναι αλήθεια. 

Όσο για τον θεό και τον εγκέφαλο για δες αυτό το ντοκιμαντερ για τον νέο τομέα της "νευροθεολογίας"  :Wink:  

Horizon- God On The Brain (είναι σε 5 μέρη-αυτό είναι το πρώτο για τα υπόλοιπα ακολούθα τα λινκ δίπλα)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1dTGkjOwFY

----------


## Lou!

πωπω ενδιαφεροντα ολα αυτα πετραν, δεν ξερω τι να πιστεψω! απο τη μια οι παραδοσιακοι θεοσεβουμενοι απο την αλλη οι εγκεφαλιστες! λολ!
θα τα παιξω σε λιγο! χαχα το debate περι Θεου καλα κρατει!
σε αυτα που διαβαζα τωρα τελευταια κολαση λεγανε την συνειδητοτητα μετα θανατον που δεν ειναι ενωμενη με το Θεο. κατι τετοιο. δλδ παραδεισος κ κολαση απο τη μερια του Θεου ειναι το ιδιο, γιατι ο Θεος ειναι μονο αγαπη κ αγαπα ολους (εδω μιλαμε για την ορθοδοξια, κ οχι για καθολικους/προτεσταντες)
απλα οι συνειδητοτητες που αρνηθηκαν το Θεο κ δεν μετανοησαν δεν ενωνονται κ αυτο ειναι κολαση, ενω οι αλλες ενωνονται κ αυτο ειναι παραδεισος. αυτα εχω ακουσει εγω!
παντως ενδιαφερουσα η συζητηση!
ειμαι τελειως πτωμα! καληνυχτα!  :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

> πωπω ενδιαφεροντα ολα αυτα πετραν, δεν ξερω τι να πιστεψω! απο τη μια οι παραδοσιακοι θεοσεβουμενοι απο την αλλη οι εγκεφαλιστες! λολ!
> θα τα παιξω σε λιγο! χαχα το debate περι Θεου καλα κρατει!
> σε αυτα που διαβαζα τωρα τελευταια κολαση λεγανε την συνειδητοτητα μετα θανατον που δεν ειναι ενωμενη με το Θεο. κατι τετοιο. δλδ παραδεισος κ κολαση απο τη μερια του Θεου ειναι το ιδιο, γιατι ο Θεος ειναι μονο αγαπη κ αγαπα ολους (εδω μιλαμε για την ορθοδοξια, κ οχι για καθολικους/προτεσταντες)
> απλα οι συνειδητοτητες που αρνηθηκαν το Θεο κ δεν μετανοησαν δεν ενωνονται κ αυτο ειναι κολαση, ενω οι αλλες ενωνονται κ αυτο ειναι παραδεισος. αυτα εχω ακουσει εγω!
> παντως ενδιαφερουσα η συζητηση!
> ειμαι τελειως πτωμα! καληνυχτα!




Ναι αυτό είναι μια άποψη αλλά όχι η επίσημη ορθόδοξη έτσι? Κάποιοι χριστιανοί πίστευαν ότι η κόλαση είναι η απώλεια του θεού αλλά αυτό δεν είναι το mainstream. Από ότι διάβασα στο wiki αυτοί που το λένε αυτό είναι οι seventh-day adventists (δεν ξέρω πως τους λένε στα Ελληνικά  :Stick Out Tongue: ) και υπάρχει και στους μάρτυρες του ιεχωβά. Αυτά τα παρακλάδια πιστεύουν όμως ότι όποιος πεθαίνει είτε γυρνάει στον θεό είτε δεν γυρνάει (έχουν επηρεαστεί από νεο-πλατωνικές απόψεις) δεν δέχονται δηλαδή την ανάσταση και τον jesus στην θέση που τους βάζει ο mainstream χριστιανισμός. Οι ορθόδοξοι κανονικά πιστεύουν σε κόλαση. Όλοι θα αναστηθούν και οι "κακοί" θα πέσουν στο πυρ το εξώτερον :P ("lake of fire") μαζι με τον satan για πάντα  :EEK!: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul


Δες τα χριστιανικά παρακλάδια κάτω  :Wink: 


Goodnight dear!

----------


## Lou!

δεν ξερω αν ειναι η επισημη ορθοδοξη η οχι. αυτοι που επηρεαζομαι φαινονται πολυ ψαγμενοι παντως. επισης υπαρχουν καποια ονοματα παπαδων σημερα στο χωρο της εκκλησιας που ξεχωριζουν. δλδ απο οποια πηγη κ να στραφεις, μαθαινεις τα ιδια ατομα. πχ εγω βρηκα ενα σαιτ στο νετ ενος ψυχολογου κ θεοσεβουμενου (2 σε ενα, σου φτιαχνει τα ψυχολογικα κ μετα σου δινει κ νοημα στη ζωη σου, σου λυνει το προβλημα του θανατου  :Stick Out Tongue: ) κ κολλησα, κ εκει βρηκα καποια ονοματα παπαδων που τα ηξερε η μανα μου που παει εκκλησια 10 χρονια τωρα, απο αλλες πηγες.

μερικα ονοματα μοντερνας ορθοδοξιας ειτε παπαδες, ειτε στοχαστες ειναι: ο χρηστος γιανναρας, ο π. νικολαος μητροπολιτης μεσογαιας, ο π φιλοθεος φαρος, ο αθανασιος λεμεσου, ενας αναστασιος στην αλβανια, ο π. κων/νος στη γλυφαδα, κ μερικα ονοματα ακομα, οχι πολλα. καποιοι μοναχοι, απο μοναχους δε ξερω κ πολλα, παισιος, πορφυριος ηταν το κλασικο διδυμο αλλα μας τελειωσαν, ειναι κ καποιοι στο αγιον ορος. κ υπαρχουν κ καποια κλασικα βιβλια που θεωρουνται καλα πχ καινη διαθηκη  :Stick Out Tongue: , ενα του αγιου μαξιμου του ομολογητη, ενα του αγιου σιλουανου του αθωνιτη, εγω ακουστα τα εχω ολα αυτα , αλλα τα ξερουν ολοι, ειναι κλασικα στο χωρο.

----------


## carrie

Lou, ως απαντηση στην απορια σου πως δημιουργηθηκε το χ φυσικο φαινομενο: Εν αρχη ην ο λογος!!
gios_new: H ζωη είναι τα φωτα ανοιχτα και η ψυχη να στεγαζεται στο φθαρτο σωμα, Θανατος ειναι φωτα σβηστα κ η ψυχη να μην εχει πια υλικη υποσταση. Λεγοντας ψυχη εννοω συνειδηση. Δεν ξερω αν ο πατερας σου ειναι μαζι σου τωρα, ομως πιστευω ότι σιγουρα ειναι μαζι σου ενας φυλακας αγγελος. Αυτη ειναι η δικη μου αποψη.

και θα συμφωνησω και με την DissoledGirl: If you're frightened to die, and you're holding on, you see devils tearing your life away.
If you've made your peace, then the devils are really angels, freeing you from this earth. 

Ευχομαι ο μπαμπας σου να ειχε κανει ειρηνη με τον εαυτο του και να ειναι καλα εκει που ειναι. Σιγουρα δεν ειναι σε ενα κομματι γης 2x2. Κι εγω εχασα τον δικο μου μπαμπα πριν τρεις μηνες ακριβως.

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

> Πολύ ωραίο θέμα αν και δραματικό ταυτόχρονα
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι σίγουρο ότι ψυχή είναι η λειτουργία του εγκεφάλου δεν χωράει αμφιβολία γι αυτό. Κάθε διαφορετική βλάβη η εκφυλισμός "εξαφανίζει" επιλεκτικά και ένα "μέρος της ψυχής"-αισθήσεις-αντιλήψεις (π.χ. η αγνωσία-η αδυναμία αναγνώρισης ενώς αντικειμένου/ανθρώπου), μνήμες (π.χ. η αμνησία στο alzheimer κλπ.), συναισθήματα (π.χ. η έλλειψη φόβου μετά την καταστροφή μιας δομής του εγκεφάλου) ακόμα και την ίδια την συνείδηση (στην επιληψία η στο κώμα. Ρωτάς κάποιον «που ήσουν?»¨μετά από μια επιληπτική κρίση/αφού ξυπνήσει από κώμα/αφού ξυπνήσει από βαθύ ύπνο/αφού ξυπνήσει από ολική αναισθησία κλπ. Και σου απαντάει «πουθενά» "ήταν σαν να μην πέρασε ούτε δευτερόλεπτο από το περιστατικό"). Αν η βλάβη είναι στον προμετωπιαίο φλοιό μάλιστα η προσωπικότητα η ίδια του ατόμου αλλάζει και γίνεται στην κυριολεξία ένας άλλος άνθρωπος (π.χ. μετωποκροταφική άνοια). 
> 
> 
> Όμως αυτό δεν πρέπει να πτοεί κάποιον από καμία άποψη. Ο πατέρας σου ζει μέσα σε σένα, έχει τις εικόνες του και τις αναμνήσεις του και κάθε φορά που τον θυμάσαι θα σε γεμίζει χαρά και ελπίδα. Σίγουρα ίσως και κάποια πικρία γιατί ταυτόχρονα δεν είναι πλέον μαζί σου, αλλά το γεγονός και μόνο ότι μπορείς να τον "αισθανθείς" έστω και έτσι είναι μεγάλη ανακούφιση. Κουβαλάς ένα μέρος του πατέρα σου μέσα σου, μέσα από τις αναμνήσεις σου και την ίδια την συμπεριφορά σου. Έτσι είναι τα πράγματα και η ζωή. Όλα ζουν και πεθαίνουν. Κάποτε θα φύγουμε και εμείς και κάποιοι άλλοι ίσως να κουβαλάνε κάτι από εμάς μέσα τους.
> 
> ...


Η ψυχη δεν ειναι η λειτουργια του εγγεφαλου ειναι το πνευμα του ανθρωπου το οποιο δινει ζωη στον ανθρωπο.Ο χριστιανισμος δεν ειναι μονοθε'ι'στικη θρησκεια διοτι ο Θεος ειναι Τριαδικος.Φιλε μου η αμαθεια ειναι καλυτερη απο την ημιμαθεια πας να προπαγανδισεις μια θρησκεια λογω της ελλειπης γνωσεως σου.Και δεν ειναι σεναριο επιστημονικης φαντασιας μιας και το αποδεικνειει και η Αγια Γραφη.Αλλα επειδη ο διαβολος δεν θέλει να πιστευουν ή ανθρωποι στον Θεο και στο Χριστο τους γενναει λογισμους στο μυαλο :δεν υπαρχει Θεος,Ο Χριστος που λενε οτι ηρθε να σωσει τον κοσμο απο τα δεσμα της αμαρτιας ειναι δημιουργημα ανθρωπων και ακομα χειροτερα τους λεει οτι μετα τον θανατο δεν υπαρχει τπτ.Θυμαμαι τον Κακαουνακη οταν τα δηλωνε αυτα με σιγουρια οταν πεθανε ομως τι θα ειπε στον υπερτατο Κριτη?Αυτα στα λεω οχι απο φανατισμο ή κατι αλλο.Τοσοι Αγιοι που εχουν γιατρεψει τοσο κοσμο λες να βασιζεται σε ενα ψεμα?Για ψαξε στο youtube για θαυματα Αγιου Πα'ι'σιου και μετα μιλα μου.Και μη μου απαντησεις οτι λενε ψεματα ολοι αυτοι...Πρεπει να το καταλαβεις φιλε μου ειναι θεμα πιστης δεν μπορει να εξηγηθει με καποιο αλλο τροπο.Σου λεω και αν θες κρατα το στο μυαλο σου,ο Θεος ειναι πανταχου παρων και τα παντα πληρων και ειναι Θεος της Αγαπης ωστε τοσο αγαπησε τον ανθρωπο που εστειλε τον Μονογενη Υιο για να σωσει τον κοσμο.

----------


## Sofia

> Θέλω να πιστεύω πως υπάρχει Θεός αφού σε Αυτόν καταφθάνω και τον παρακαλάω να με συγχωρήσει για τις αμαρτίες μου και να με βοηθήσει με τα προβλήματα μου.
> Η αλήθεια είναι πως κάποιες στιγμές έχω έρθει με τον τρόπο ζωης μου πιο κοντα σε Αυτόν απο οτι ειμαι τωρα.
> Αλλά αυτο που αναρωτιέμαι είναι το εξής.
> Ο πατέρας μου σαν άνθρωπος είχε κάνει αμαρτίες στη ζωή του .... Αλλά όσες και αν είχε κάνει , αφού ο Θεός μας αγαπάει και μας συγχωρεί και ειναι δίκαιως γιατι τον έκανε να βασανιστεί τόσο πολύ... ?? Γιατί του επιφύλασε τα τελευταία χρόνια της ζωής του να τα περάσει μέσα στις αρρώστιες??? Εδω εγω που ειμαι ανθρωπος δεν θα μπορύσα να βάλω άλλον άνθρωπο να υποφέρει τόσο πολύ...
> 
> Σίγουρα εγω είμαι συνέχεια του πατέρα και της μάνας μου αφού βγήκα μέσα απο αυτούς .... Αλλά αυτό σημαινει πολλά για εμένα αλλά οχι και για τον πατερα μου αφου δεν ειναι πια εδω.
> 
> Αν ζει αιώνια η ψυχη του πατέρα μου τότε υπο πια μορφή υπάρχει...?
> Μας βλέπει ? Μας αισθάνετε ? Υποφέρει ? Εάν υπάρχει Θεός γιατί να υπάρχει η κόλαση ?


γεια σου κ απο μενα, 

λυπάμαι που η αιτια για να ψαχτεις ηταν ενα τοσο οδυνηρο θεμα. Μα συνηθως οι δυσκολιες στη ζωη μας κανουν να συγκρουομαστε με τον ιδιο μας τον εαυτο κ βοηθηματα στο να εξελιχθουμε. Δεν μπορω να σου δωσω απαντηση στα ερωτηματα σου. Τα καταλαβαινω ομως κ νιωθω ποσο σε βασανιζουν, αφου ειχα χασει κ εγω εναν πολυ δικο μου ανθρωπο πριν καποια χρονια. Μπορω να σου πω με βεβαιοτητα, οτι ενιωθα θυμο, λυπη, αγανακτηση γιατι η ξαδερφη μου εφυγε τοσο νεα, σε τοσο δημιουργικη φαση στη ζωη της κ με τοσο δυσκολο κ βασανιστικο τροπο. Τα χα βαλει με θεους που δεν πιστευω, με δαιμονες, με τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο. Ημουν διπλα της οσο ηθελε? Την ακουγα οσο ηθελε? Την βοηθησα οσο περισσοτερο μπορουσα? Ενα σωρο μπερδεμενες σκεψεις, ενοχες κ κυριως θυμος. Ενα "γιατι" στο κεφαλι μου συνεχεια...

Δεν πιστευω στον Θεο για να σου πω τις αποψεις μου πανω σε οτι αναρωτιεσαι αναφορικα με το θεμα αυτο. Θα σου πω ομως πώς η πιστη στον Θεο δεν ερμηνευεται - απο οσο εχω δει- απο ολους τους πιστους με τον ιδιο τροπο. Δεν μεταφραζεται για ολους τους πιστους η πιστη ως εισιτηριο για μια καλη ζωη χωρις προβληματα. Οποτε κοιτα εσυ τί περιμενεις απο την πιστη σου. Τι προσδοκας απο τον Θεο που πιστευεις κ βρισκεται μεσα σου. 

Κ τελος θα θελα να σου πω κατι ακομα: ο θανατος ειναι παντα "τιμωρια"? καποιες τετοιες φορες οπου η αρρωστια λυγιζει τον ανθρωπο ο θανατος μπορει να ειναι και λυτρωση κ ανακουφιση. Για αυτον που υποφερει, για αυτον που δεν αντεχει. Κ εχει το δικαιωμα αυτο - να προσδοκα τον θανατο ως σωτηρια. 

Καλη δυναμη στην εσωτερικη σου αναζητηση...

----------


## PETRAN

> Η ψυχη δεν ειναι η λειτουργια του εγγεφαλου ειναι το πνευμα του ανθρωπου το οποιο δινει ζωη στον ανθρωπο.Ο χριστιανισμος δεν ειναι μονοθε'ι'στικη θρησκεια διοτι ο Θεος ειναι Τριαδικος.Φιλε μου η αμαθεια ειναι καλυτερη απο την ημιμαθεια πας να προπαγανδισεις μια θρησκεια λογω της ελλειπης γνωσεως σου.




Δηλαδή ο χριστιανισμός είναι πολυθειστική θρησκεία όπως π.χ. το 12θεο? Μ'αρέσει που μου την λες κιόλας λολ.

----------


## keep_walking

> ναι, ρε φιλε κ οι βαρυντικες δυναμεις πως προκυψανε? ποιος τις δημιουργησε?


Τον θεο ποιος τον εφτιαξε?

Θα μου πεις ειναι το μονο που προυπηρχε...ε μα τοτε...και εχεις την απαντηση σου.

----------


## sabb

> Δηλαδή ο χριστιανισμός είναι πολυθειστική θρησκεία όπως π.χ. το 12θεο? Μ'αρέσει που μου την λες κιόλας λολ.


Προφανώς αγαπητέ Πετράν, ο φίλος ΑδυναμοΔυνατός, αγνοεί πως ο τριαδικός θεός είναι ΕΝΑΣ αλλά τρισυπόστατος, οπότε σου λέει ένας ο Πατήρ , άλλος ο Υιός κι άλλο το περιστέρι, για ποια μονοθεϊστική θρησκεία μιλάμε μωρέ καημένοι αδαείς ?..Μωρέ κι αν βάλεις πως όλοι οι άγιοι έχουν a priori το authority να θαυματοποιούν ασύστολα, το 12θεο είναι ολιγομελές συμβούλιο μπροστά τους.

Το κρίμα είναι πως, η ημιμάθεια κι η άγνοια, στερούν από τον θεματοθέτη το δικαίωμα του να κρίνει μόνος του τι θέλει να πιστεύει και τι όχι και να βιώσει την απώλεια του όσο το δυνατόν ανώδυνα...Με άπειρο σεβασμό, θα μπορούσα να πω αυτό που θέλει για να του απαλυνθεί ο πόνος, αλλά όλα όσα διαβάζω, αποπροσανατολίζουν τη συζήτηση και μάλλον κάνουν μπάχαλο ένα ζήτημα πένθους - και φυσικά σ' αυτή την κατεύθυνση έχει βαρύνοντα λόγο η αμετροέπεια κι όχι ο αντίλογος στην πίστη ...

----------


## PETRAN

> Προφανώς αγαπητέ Πετράν, ο φίλος ΑδυναμοΔυνατός, αγνοεί πως ο τριαδικός θεός είναι ΕΝΑΣ αλλά τρισυπόστατος, οπότε σου λέει ένας ο Πατήρ , άλλος ο Υιός κι άλλο το περιστέρι, για ποια μονοθεϊστική θρησκεία μιλάμε μωρέ καημένοι αδαείς ?..Μωρέ κι αν βάλεις πως όλοι οι άγιοι έχουν a priori το authority να θαυματοποιούν ασύστολα, το 12θεο είναι ολιγομελές συμβούλιο μπροστά τους.
> 
> Το κρίμα είναι πως, η ημιμάθεια κι η άγνοια, στερούν από τον θεματοθέτη το δικαίωμα του να κρίνει μόνος του τι θέλει να πιστεύει και τι όχι και να βιώσει την απώλεια του όσο το δυνατόν ανώδυνα...Με άπειρο σεβασμό, θα μπορούσα να πω αυτό που θέλει για να του απαλυνθεί ο πόνος, αλλά όλα όσα διαβάζω, αποπροσανατολίζουν τη συζήτηση και μάλλον κάνουν μπάχαλο ένα ζήτημα πένθους - και φυσικά σ' αυτή την κατεύθυνση έχει βαρύνοντα λόγο η αμετροέπεια κι όχι ο αντίλογος στην πίστη ...





Πολύ καλό ποστ sabb (όπως πάντα  :Wink: ). Εντάξει εδώ πετάγεται ο απόλυτα πιστός και σου λέει ότι πιστεύει σε 3 θεούς. Εντάξει, είναι φαν της εκκλησίας μέχρι τα μπούνια αλλά ξέχασε να περάσει τα θρησκευτικά του γυμνασίου. Είναι που είναι παρακμή η κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα αυτοί μας έλειπαν λολ. Άθλια η κατάσταση. 

Καλά ναι εννοείται αν βάλεις μέσα και τους 15000 αγίους-ημίθεους που καταλήγουν να είναι και πιο πολλοί και από το ινδουιστικό πάνθεον, τις νεο-παγανιστικές τελετές που "μεταλαβαίνεις το αίμα και την σάρκα του θεού", την ειδωλολατρία που φιλάς ιερές εικόνες", την οργάνωση της θρησκείας σε χώρους λατρείας-μεγαλο-εταιρίες που χαίρουν της εξουσίας, την λατρεία των νεκρών που προσκυνάς τα "λείψανα αγίων", την έλευση σε "μάντεις/θαυματοποιούς" που μπορούν να σου πουν το μέλλον και να κάνουν θαύματα, τα "τάματα" που κάνεις "συνεννοήσεις" με τον άγιο/ημίθεο ώστε να σε προστατέψουν η να σου έρθουν τα πράγματα όπως θέλεις, τότε τα πράγματα δεν έχουν αλλάξει καθόλου από το δωδεκάθεο η οποιαδήποτε άλλη αρχαία θρησκεία. Απόδειξη ότι η θρησκεία με τα τελετουργικά της είναι στο DNA του ανθρώπου και δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. Ούτε στο ελάχιστο! Μόνο τα ονόματα. Απλά τώρα αντί μια μεγάλη γυναίκα να πιστεύει στην Ήρα/μάνα θεά/γη πιστεύει στην παναγία. Σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα από την αθήνα/ρώμη. Αλλά χωρίς τους φιλοσόφους και το μάρμαρο  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Έχεις δίκιο καλύτερα να μην παρεμβάλουμε άλλο σε ένα θέμα πένθους γιατί με αυτές τις συζητήσεις δεν θα τελειώνουμε ποτέ. Ο λόγος ίσως που παρασύρθηκα πρώτα και τα έγραψα όλα αυτά ίσως ήταν για να πω ότι δεν χρειάζεται κάποιος να πιστεύει σε μεταφυσικά πράγματα για να βρει ειρήνη (αν και ξέφυγα λίγο όπως πάντα λολ). 


Και μόλις είδα και μια σχετική ταινία, το "hereafter" (η ζωή μετά) την προτείνω, ήταν πολύ καλή.

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

> Προφανώς αγαπητέ Πετράν, ο φίλος ΑδυναμοΔυνατός, αγνοεί πως ο τριαδικός θεός είναι ΕΝΑΣ αλλά τρισυπόστατος, οπότε σου λέει ένας ο Πατήρ , άλλος ο Υιός κι άλλο το περιστέρι, για ποια μονοθεϊστική θρησκεία μιλάμε μωρέ καημένοι αδαείς ?..Μωρέ κι αν βάλεις πως όλοι οι άγιοι έχουν a priori το authority να θαυματοποιούν ασύστολα, το 12θεο είναι ολιγομελές συμβούλιο μπροστά τους.
> 
> Το κρίμα είναι πως, η ημιμάθεια κι η άγνοια, στερούν από τον θεματοθέτη το δικαίωμα του να κρίνει μόνος του τι θέλει να πιστεύει και τι όχι και να βιώσει την απώλεια του όσο το δυνατόν ανώδυνα...Με άπειρο σεβασμό, θα μπορούσα να πω αυτό που θέλει για να του απαλυνθεί ο πόνος, αλλά όλα όσα διαβάζω, αποπροσανατολίζουν τη συζήτηση και μάλλον κάνουν μπάχαλο ένα ζήτημα πένθους - και φυσικά σ' αυτή την κατεύθυνση έχει βαρύνοντα λόγο η αμετροέπεια κι όχι ο αντίλογος στην πίστη ...


Απο εσενα περιμενα φιλε να μου αναλυσεις τον Θεο.Τωρα τα αλλα που λες ειναι αερας κοπανιστος αλλα αν δεν πεταξετε την εξυπναδα δεν μπορειτε

----------

